# Unable to Compile py26-kedbindings-kde-4.5.1 for KDE SC 4.5.1 in Ports



## aorchid (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,

I am stuck compiling KDE SC 4.5.1 from ports with portmaster (using packages when available). My ports tree was updated yesterday. I followed the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING regarding the KDE portions (and other applicable ports). However, I am not able to compile py26-kdebindings-kde-4.5.1 which is showing as a dependency for x11/kdebase4-workspace >> plasma-scriptengine-python-4.5.1.

Either way, this is where it is failing and I have no idea how to fix it. Unfortunately this has stopped further important updates as I have 62 more ports waiting. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


```
sipakonadipart6.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_Akonadi_Collection_setParentRemoteId(PyObject*, PyObject*)':
sipakonadipart6.cpp:4605: warning: 'setParentRemoteId' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/akonadi/collection.h:191)
*** Error code 1
sipakonadipart2.cpp: In constructor 'sipAkonadi_ItemView::sipAkonadi_ItemView(KXmlGuiWindow*, QWidget*)':
sipakonadipart2.cpp:9291: warning: '__base_ctor ' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/akonadi/itemview.h:80)
In file included from /usr/local/share/py-sip/QtGui/qevent.sip:490:
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/qevent.h: In member function 'void QDropEvent::__pthread_accept()':
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/qevent.h:499: error: '__pthread_accept' is not a member of 'QEvent'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/qevent.h: At global scope:
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/qevent.h:850: error: no members matching 'QEvent::__pthread_accept' in 'class QEvent'
*** Error code 1
sipakonadipart4.cpp: In constructor 'sipAkonadi_CollectionView::sipAkonadi_CollectionView(KXmlGuiWindow*, QWidget*)':
sipakonadipart4.cpp:13213: warning: '__base_ctor ' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/akonadi/collectionview.h:83)
sipakonadipart5.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_Akonadi_CollectionFetchScope_includeUnubscribed(PyObject*, PyObject*)':
sipakonadipart5.cpp:14451: warning: 'includeUnubscribed' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/akonadi/collectionfetchscope.h:106)
sipakonadipart6.cpp: In member function 'void sipAkonadi_AgentTypeDialog::__pthread_accept()':
sipakonadipart6.cpp:14186: error: '__pthread_accept' is not a member of 'QDialog'
sipakonadipart2.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_Akonadi_ItemView_setXmlGuiWindow(PyObject*, PyObject*)':
sipakonadipart2.cpp:14132: warning: 'setXmlGuiWindow' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/akonadi/itemview.h:104)
sipakonadipart5.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_Akonadi_CollectionFetchJob_setResource(PyObject*, PyObject*)':
sipakonadipart5.cpp:16307: warning: 'setResource' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/akonadi/collectionfetchjob.h:107)
sipakonadipart5.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_Akonadi_CollectionFetchJob_includeUnsubscribed(PyObject*, PyObject*)':
sipakonadipart5.cpp:16335: warning: 'includeUnsubscribed' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/akonadi/collectionfetchjob.h:113)
sipakonadipart5.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_Akonadi_CollectionFetchJob_includeStatistics(PyObject*, PyObject*)':
sipakonadipart5.cpp:16362: warning: 'includeStatistics' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/akonadi/collectionfetchjob.h:121)
sipakonadipart5.cpp: In member function 'void sipAkonadi_CollectionDialog::__pthread_accept()':
sipakonadipart5.cpp:17325: error: '__pthread_accept' is not a member of 'QDialog'
*** Error code 1
sipakonadipart4.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_Akonadi_CollectionView_setXmlGuiWindow(PyObject*, PyObject*)':
sipakonadipart4.cpp:17970: warning: 'setXmlGuiWindow' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/akonadi/collectionview.h:106)
*** Error code 1
*** Error code 1
*** Error code 1
*** Error code 1
*** Error code 1
8 errors
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4.
```


----------



## aorchid (Sep 8, 2010)

OK. I was able to work around the above problem by changing the configuration of kdebase-workspace to not use Python and to use Ruby instead. That worked for kdebase-workspace. 

Now however, kdeedu4 fails to compile with the following error:

```
[ 95%] Building CXX object kstars/kstars/CMakeFiles/kstars.dir/comast/filter.o
[ 95%] Building CXX object kstars/kstars/CMakeFiles/kstars.dir/comast/observation.o
[ 95%] Building CXX object kstars/kstars/CMakeFiles/kstars.dir/comast/lens.o
Building CXX object kstars/kstars/CMakeFiles/kstars.dir/comast/eyepiece.o
[ 95%] Building CXX object kstars/kstars/CMakeFiles/kstars.dir/comast/equipmentwriter.o
[ 95%] Building CXX object kstars/kstars/CMakeFiles/kstars.dir/comast/observeradd.o
[ 95%] Building CXX object kstars/kstars/CMakeFiles/kstars.dir/comast/execute.o
[ 95%] [ 95%] Building CXX object kstars/kstars/CMakeFiles/kstars.dir/simclockadaptor.o
[ 95%] Building CXX object kstars/kstars/CMakeFiles/kstars.dir/kstarsadaptor.o
Building CXX object kstars/kstars/CMakeFiles/kstars.dir/Options.o
Linking CXX executable kstars
[ 95%] Built target kstars
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4.
```

I am not sure how to get around this to continue installing other ports.

Thanks,


----------



## aorchid (Sep 9, 2010)

I want to mention that I have not been able to get astro/gpsd to update from 2.94_2 to 2.95, with errors shown below. I don't know if it is related to either of the above two errors. Note, I am running 8.1 RELEASE.


```
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pthread.h:535:1: warning: "sendto" redefined
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:168,
                 from gpspacket.c:8:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pth.h:577:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from gps.h:35,
                 from gpsd.h:425,
                 from gpspacket.c:11:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pthread.h:536:1: warning: "pread" redefined
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:168,
                 from gpspacket.c:8:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pth.h:578:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
In file included from gps.h:35,
                 from gpsd.h:425,
                 from gpspacket.c:11:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pthread.h:537:1: warning: "pwrite" redefined
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:168,
                 from gpspacket.c:8:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/pth.h:579:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
error: command 'cc' failed with exit status 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/astro/gpsd/work/gpsd-2.95.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/astro/gpsd/work/gpsd-2.95.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/astro/gpsd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/astro/gpsd.
```


----------

